# Plumbing, wiring etc. a house



## Ms2011 (4 Feb 2012)

I am looking at purchasing a house which is basically just 4 walls and a roof.
I was looking for what people's educated guess would be on how much it would cost to plumb, wire and put central heating into the house.
The house is a 3 bed, 1 bath house, 1050sq ft with an extenion measuring 300sq ft.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Shane007 (5 Feb 2012)

More info required....

Oil or gas?

Oil, is there an existing oil tank? Will you require a bunded tank?
Gas, is there an existing supply or will this have to installed by Bord Gais?
Single storey or bungalow?


----------



## Ms2011 (5 Feb 2012)

Most likely Gas, there is no mention of an existing supply so I would assume not.

It is a two storey house.

My partner is pretty hand so can do alot ie. sockets, lights, radiators etc. once the wiring, plumbing etc. is laid down.

The house has mains ESB, water & sewage.


----------



## Shane007 (5 Feb 2012)

Probably in the region of €6,000 - €6,500.00. This would include new single coil factory insulated cylinder, immersion heater, immersion timeclock, 3 zone sytem each with time & temperature control, Vokera HE gas boiler, pipework, radiators, TRV's, etc. It would also include using all good quality materials.
Allow an extra €275 for Bord Gais install and connect gas meter. This includes upto 15m from road to meter. If it is further, they have a per meter rate for every extra meter.

This is just a guide price obviously but it should not be anymore than this and it could be less. You will also qualify for the SEAI grant of €610.00 for the works (€400 for heating controls, €160 for new HE boiler & €50 for BER following works). Obviously you will have to use an SEAI registered contractor to avail of the grant. Don't let installers tell you it is cheaper to avoid the grant. You MUST install to this standard to meet building regulations, so if you have to anyhow, why not avail of the grant. You will also have peace of mind that the installer will be audited independently and any errors found will have to be corrected by them at their expense, so it's of some assurance for you. It is also better to have full time & temperature control as it is much cheaper to operate the system.

This price indication is also for heating system only. Domestic side will depend largely on the specification you want. For example, you can pay €15 for a pair of taps but you can also pay €500 for a pair. It is better if you purchase your own sanitary ware, sinks, showers, etc. and get a price for install only.


----------



## Ms2011 (5 Feb 2012)

Thanks very much for that Shane.  I will be get the right people in to do the work as that is one of my reasoms for buying a gutted house so that I know that everything in it has been done properly


----------



## lowCO2design (5 Feb 2012)

OP, its likely you should be considering more than the the plumbing/ elec.. 





> basically just 4 walls and a roof.



BER ? certification? have you checked with a arch/ building surveyor?


----------



## Ms2011 (6 Feb 2012)

I am waiting on a qoute back from a few surveyors.  I am just trying to get my head round the cost of the most obvious costs to see if it will be worth my while investing the time & money into the project.  I don't intend on living in the house for the foreseeable future, it's our retirement home so we'll be renovating it over a number of years


----------

